# 3 New Resorts listed in latest Club Traveler



## presley (Sep 2, 2015)

From the latest issue of Club Traveler:

"Now that Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club, the newest Club resort, is open for guests, you may be wondering what’s coming next. Three new Club resorts currently under construction will continue to expand vacation opportunities for Club Members.

Here’s a look at what’s happening with each of these resorts and when they are expected to open.

Hilton Head Island Resort
Another property is coming to the Carolina coastline. The next Club resort will open on Hilton Head Island, about 200 miles south of Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach. The first phase of construction is underway, and it is expected to open in fall of 2016. The new resort, which has yet to be formally named, will feature four buildings comprised of 125 two-bedroom units. It is located along a seven-acre stretch of one of Hilton Head Island’s most sought-after locations, South Forest Beach, between Coligny District and Sea Pines Plantation.

Maui Resort
Hilton Grand Vacations Club is coming to Maui! Construction began earlier this year on the first Club property on Hawaii’s second-largest island. The resort, which has yet to be formally named, will be located in southern Maui on the eastern edge of Maalaea Bay adjacent to the Humpback Whale Sanctuary Visitor Center and Kalepolepo Beach Park. It will be developed in the style of a Hawaiian villa, featuring 740 feet of oceanfront property and 388 one-, two- and three-bedroom units. The new Maui resort is expected to open in 2017.

The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
A new tower is going up at Hilton Hawaiian Village Waikiki Beach Resort. Construction began last summer on The Grand Islander, a 37-story, 418-unit tower being built next to the Tapa Tower on Kalia Road. It will feature one-, two- and three-bedroom suites and penthouses, with full kitchens, spacious living areas and private bedrooms. The Grand Islander is expected to open in 2017 and will become the fifth Hilton Grand Vacations Club property on Oahu.
- See more at: http://clubtraveler.hgvclub.com/you...m=email&utm_campaign=hgv#sthash.3a9WVSzW.dpuf"

I'm looking forward to Maui. I probably won't visit the other 2.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like I'll need to buy some points... next year.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 2, 2015)

presley said:


> From the latest issue of Club Traveler:
> 
> I'm looking forward to Maui. I probably won't visit the other 2.



Living in Ca all my life, don't think i have ever been to an East Coast beach,  so will probably try Hilton Head sometime.  

I am really looking forward to Maui, although my wife is quite fond of the Grand Wailea..  may be hard to convince her to stay at timeshare with that so close by...  

Not sure they need any more rooms or people at the HHV in Oahu...


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 2, 2015)

Can't wait to hear the new names. Hopefully they will be easy to remember. Excited for the Hilton Head Location in particular.


----------



## presley (Sep 3, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with the area of Maui that the resort will be built? I found some old news stories and some really bad hotel reviews of what used to be there (don't worry, it has been demolished), but couldn't find anything regarding walk to places to dine, etc. 

Here is exactly where it is: http://mauinow.com/2014/10/03/maui-lu-resort-sold-to-become-hilton-grand-vacations-timeshare/


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2015)

presley said:


> Is anyone familiar with the area of Maui that the resort will be built? I found some old news stories and some really bad hotel reviews of what used to be there (don't worry, it has been demolished), but couldn't find anything regarding walk to places to dine, etc.
> 
> Here is exactly where it is: http://mauinow.com/2014/10/03/maui-lu-resort-sold-to-become-hilton-grand-vacations-timeshare/



Yes, I'm very familiar with the area.   It's on the northern end of Kihei.  We stayed many years on the southern end of Kihei, where Worldmark had a timeshare, before focusing more on the Kaanapali area.

Kihei is charming, it's funky, it's not a resort town by any stretch of the imagination.  I do not believe there are many walkable dining options, but there are easy drive options (5-10 minutes).  The south kihei beaches are terrific, far superior to Kaanapali beach.   The wind kicks up significantly in the afternoon, and we would always start packing up at 1pm, because once the wind kicks up, the sand is everywhere.

It's a very good, but not great location.  Most of the HGVC resort is across Kihei Road, and guests will walk across the street to the beach, where I think HGVC is also building a beach club type of facility.   I don't think the beach itself is that good, but I also don't think the beach in front of the Marriott or Hyatt up on Kaanapali are that good.  HGVC's situation may be similar  to Marriott Kauai Lagoons, which is beautiful, but also not situated on a desirable beach.

HGVC is well located for excursions, because it is in Central Maui, versus way up on the West Side.  There's alot to do that requires I drive 30 minutes from the Marriott before I even get to where the HGVC will be.

We will want to stay at this property, and use it as a combination of on-site pool days and excursions.   The beach will have spectacular sunsets, but we will get in the car to drive for a beach day.  We do that now anyway, driving north to Napili Beach.  From HGVC, we would drive south to Wailea.

I'm looking forward to the property.

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the details, Greg! It sounds like a good, central location.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Sep 3, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Living in Ca all my life, don't think i have ever been to an East Coast beach,  so will probably try Hilton Head sometime.
> 
> I am really looking forward to Maui, although my wife is quite fond of the Grand Wailea..  may be hard to convince her to stay at timeshare with that so close by...
> 
> Not sure they need any more rooms or people at the HHV in Oahu...


I couldn't have written this any better.  It's like you were reading my mind.


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2015)

GregT said:


> I don't think the beach itself is that good



All, I'm quoting myself again.  

This comment may be a mistake.  I believe that the beach directly across from the HGVC property is very small, and not very inspiring.  However, immediately to the south is Kalepolepo Beach Park, which appears to be very highly regarded, and also includes an ancient Hawaiian fishpond (which also acts as a protective barrier for young children).  When I looked at it on Google Earth, I thought the condos had put this up as a barrier, but it appears to be original with the Hawaiian people.

So, I want to correct my comments from before (without editing them) and will look at this beach next time.  It would be very easy for HGVC to arrange the walkways such that it is not even noticed that it is connecting to a public beach, and not the HGVC beach property.

Interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## pacman (Sep 3, 2015)

We have never liked north Kihei, always found it extremely windy there. If in Kihei, we always head to the southern beaches.

pacman


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 19, 2016)

*Update*

Opening Dates listed on Hilton.com

The Grand Islander by HGVC
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...-by-hilton-grand-vacations-HNLDRGV/index.html
_This hotel will soon be joining the Hilton Worldwide Portfolio of Brands and is presently *accepting reservations for arrival March 1, 2017 *and beyond_

The District by Hilton Club
http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/district-of-columbia/the-district-by-hilton-club-WASVCGV/index.html
_This hotel will soon be joining the Hilton Worldwide Portfolio of Brands and is currently *accepting reservations for arrival May 15, 2016 *and beyond_


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 19, 2016)

The District is a great location and an easy walk to Georgetown. 

I was in DC a couple of months ago but didn't have the time to get over there and check it out.


----------



## toontoy (Apr 19, 2016)

Is the property in DC part of the Hilton Club or will regular HGVC members be able to book it?


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Apr 19, 2016)

The District by Hilton Club is/was the Embassy Suites.  Is the Embassy Suites just getting rebranded?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 19, 2016)

MikeinSoCal said:


> The District by Hilton Club is/was the Embassy Suites.  Is the Embassy Suites just getting rebranded?



The website says The District is located on floors 7 to 9 of the Embassy Suites, so they co-exist, with the District on the top few floors.

I think this is great addition to the system.  I don't visit DC that often, so personally i might not ever use this.  But i like the concept and hope they continue to expand the idea in other big cities..


----------



## Harry (Apr 19, 2016)

As I posted last month, I was able to tour the Maui property unofficially thanks to a very nice local couple. The main parcel across the street (not beach side) is nice and has potential. The beachside smaller parcel comes wth all kinds of restrictions. Locals feel it will be as stated a resort pool-beach house and possible restaurant. A big concern locally is traffic and pedestrian crossing. Locals seem to think an overpass walkway may be built. When I was there in late Feb. nothing had been done.

Harry


----------



## Helios (Apr 19, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I am really looking forward to Maui, although my wife is quite fond of the Grand Wailea..  may be hard to convince her to stay at timeshare with that so close by...



Good luck with that, I'll need it as well.  Let me know if you find a winning argument.  Spa Grande makes it even harder to think about staying somewhere else...


----------



## Helios (Apr 19, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> The District is a great location and an easy walk to Georgetown.
> 
> I was in DC a couple of months ago but didn't have the time to get over there and check it out.



Agree, this is a pretty nice location.  I wish it was a Hilton Hotel with more amenities.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 22, 2016)

We stayed at the former property Maui Lu on our first trip to Maui. The beach was okay, it was sandy bottom without any rocks that I can remember and pretty clear water. But as with most Maui beaches the sand blaster comes out in the afternoon. We've kind of made it our standard practice when in Maui to get out reasonably early in the morning, have some beach time, go back to the condo for lunch, the hang out on the balcony and head out for happy hour. Actually we like that pattern so much it's what we do it on the other islands to.

For me we will probably stick with the WM in South Kihei, since our cost per night is so much lower (and the beach across from the resort is great), and keep my HGVC points for Oahu and the Big Island. But it's nice that other HGVC owners will have a Maui property, maybe that will take the pressure off of HHV (not likely).

Ian


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 22, 2016)

*Grand Islander at HHV*



1Kflyerguy said:


> Living in Ca all my life, don't think i have ever been to an East Coast beach,  so will probably try Hilton Head sometime.
> 
> I am really looking forward to Maui, although my wife is quite fond of the Grand Wailea..  may be hard to convince her to stay at timeshare with that so close by...
> 
> Not sure they need any more rooms or people at the HHV in Oahu...



I agree that there are a lot of people at the HHV and they don't NEED any more people.
However, the HHV is the most sought after resort in the Hilton system and they need more timeshare units there to deal with the demand for that resort.  The Hokulani was renovated and turned into a timeshare, however, the higher than normal point cost, the lack of a beach front location, as well as the abnormal club booking period makes that resort less sought after.


----------

